# America's pro-homosexual giants: 2009



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 16, 2008)

America's pro-homosexual giants: 2009
<!-- end head --><!-- deck -->[SIZE=+1]259 U.S. businesses recognized for benefiting 'lesbian, gays, bisexual, transgender' employees[/SIZE]
<!-- end deck -->
<HR SIZE=1>[SIZE=-1]Posted: September 13, 2008
12:00 am Eastern

[/SIZE]<!--- copywrite only show on NON commentary pages as per joseph meeting 8/23/06 ------>[SIZE=-1]<!-- copyright --><!-- end copyright -->[/SIZE]

<!-- begin bodytext -->Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:

3M Co. 

AAA Northern California, Nevada and Uta 

Abercrombie & Fitch 

Accenture Ltd. 

Aetna 

Agilent Technologies 

Akin, Gump, Strauss, Hauer & Feld 

Alaska [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Airlines[/COLOR] 
[/COLOR]
Alcatel-Lucent 

Allianz Life Insurance Co. of North America 

Allstate Corp. 

Alston & Bird 

American Express 

Ameriprise [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Financial[/COLOR] 
[/COLOR]
American Airlines 

Anheuser-Busch Companies 

Aon Corp. 

Apple 

Arent Fox LLP 

Arnold & Porter 

AT&T 

Bain & Co. 

Baker & Daniels LLP 

Bank of America 

Bank of New York Mellon Corp. 

Barnes & Noble 

BASF 

Bausch & Lomb 

Best Buy 

Bingham McCutchen 

BMC Software 

Boehringer Ingelheim Pharmaceuticals 

[COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Boeing[/COLOR] 
[/COLOR]
Borders 

Boston Consulting Group 

BP America 

Bright Horizons Family Solutions 

Brinker International 

Bristol-Myers Squibb Co 

Brown Rudnick 

Bryan Cave 

Campbell Soup Co. 

Capital One 

Cardinal Health 

Cargill 

Carlson Companies 

Carmax 

Charles Schwab 

Chevron 

ChoicePoint 

Chrysler 

Chubb 

Cisco Systems 

Citigroup 

Clear Channel Communications 

Cleary, Gottlieb, Steen & Hamilton 

Clifford Chance US LLP 

Clorox 

CNA Insurance 

Coca-Cola 

Coca-Cola Enterprises Inc. 

Constellation Energy Group Inc. 

Continental Airlines 

Coors 

Corning 

Covington & Burling LLP 

Cox Enterprises 

Cravath, Swaine & Moore LLP 

Credit Suisse 

Cummins 

Debevoise & Plimpton LLP 

Dell 

Deloitte & Touche 

Deutsche Bank 

Dewey & LeBoeuf LLP 

Diageo North America 

Dickstein Shapiro 

DLA Piper 

Dorsey & Whitney 

Dow Chemical 

DuPont 

Eastman Kodak 

eBay Inc. 

Edwards Angell Palmer & Dodge LLP 

Electronic Arts 

Eli Lilly & Co. 

Ernst & Young 

Estee Lauder 

Esurance 

Faegre & Benson 

Fannie Mae 

Foley & Lardner 

Foley Hoag 

Ford 

Freescale Semiconductor 

Fried, Frank, Haris, Shriver & Jacobson LLP 

GameStop 

Gap 

Genentech 

General Motors 

Gibson, Dunn & Crutcher LLP 

GlaxoSmithKline 

Hyatt 

Goldman Sachs 

Google 

Harrah's 

Hartford Financial Services 

Harvard Pilgrim Health Care 

Haynes and Boone LLP 

Heller Ehrman 

Herman Miller 

Hewitt Associates 

Hewlett-Packard 

Hoffman-La Roche Inc. 

Holland & Knight 

Honeywell International 

Hospira 

Howrey LLP 

HSBC USA 

Husch Blackwell Sanders LLP 

IndyMac Bancorp 

ING North America Insurance 

Intel 

IBM 

Intuit 

J.C. Penney 

J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. 

Jenner & Block 

Johnson & Johnson 

Kaiser Permanente 

KeyCorp 

Kimberly Clark Corp. 

Kimpton [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Hotel[/COLOR] & Restaurant Group 
[/COLOR]
Kirkland & Ellis 

KPMG 

Kramer Levin Naftalis & Frankel 

Latham & Watkins 

Lehman Brothers 

Levi Strauss 

Lexmark International 

Littler Mendelson PC 

Liz Claiborne 

Lockheed Martin Corp. 

Macy 

Manatt, Phelps & Phillips LLP 

Marriott International 

Marsh & McLennan Cos. 

Massachusetts Mutual Life Insurance 

MasterCard 

McDermott Will & Emery 

McKinsey & Co. 

Merck & Co. 

Merrill Lynch & Co. 

MetLife 

Microsoft 

Mintz, Levin, Cohn, Ferris, Glovsky & Popeo 

Mitchell Gold + Bob Williams 

Morgan Stanley 

Morrison & Foerster 

Motorola 

National Grid USA 

Nationwide 

NCR 

New York Life Insurance Co. 

New York Times 

Newell Rubbermaid 

Nielsen Co. 

Nike 

Nixon Peabody 

Nordstrom 

Northern Trust 

Northrop Grumman 

Novartis Pharmaceutical Corp. 

O'Melveny & Myers 

Oracle 

Orbitz 

Orrick, Herrington & Sutcliffe 

Owens Corning 

Patterson Belknap Webb & Tyler LLP 

Paul, Hastings, Janofsky & Walker LLP 

Pepsi Bottling Group Inc. 

PepsiCo 

Perkins Coie 

Pfizer 

PG&E 

Pillsbury Winthrop Shaw Pittman 

Powell Goldstein 

PricewaterhouseCoopers 

Progressive Corp. 

Proskauer Rose LLP 

Prudential Financial 

Raymond James Financial 

Raytheon 

Recreational Equipment Inc. 

Replacements Ltd. 

Reynolds American Inc. 

Robins, Kaplan, Miller & Ciresi LLP 

Ropes & Gray LLP 

Sabre Holdings 

Schering-Plough 

Sears 

Sedgwick, Detert, Moran & Arnold LLP 

Sempra Energy 

Seyfarth Shaw LLP 

Shell Oil 

Sidley Austin 

Skadden, Arps, Slate, Meagher & Flom LLP 

Sodexho 

Sonnenschein, Nath & Rosenthal 

Southern California Edison 

Sprint Nextel 

Squire, Sanders & Dempsey LLP 

Starbucks 

Starcom MediaVest 

Starwood Hotels & [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Resorts[/COLOR] Worldwide 
[/COLOR]
State Street Corp. 

Subaru of America 

Sullivan & Cromwell LLP 

Sun Life Financial Inc. 

Sun Microsystems 

SunTrust Banks 

Supervalu 

Symantec Corp. 

Target 

Tech Data 

Texas Instruments 

Thompson Coburn 

Time Warner 

TJX Cos. 

Toyota Financial Services 

Toyota Motor Sales USA 

Travelport 

Troutman Sanders 

U.S. Bancorp 

UBS AG 

Unilever 

[COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]United[/COLOR] Business Media 
[/COLOR]
United Parcel Service 

US [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Airways[/COLOR] Group 
[/COLOR]
Viacom 

Vinson & Elkins 

Visa 

Visteon Corp. 

Volkswagen of America 

Wachovia Corp. 

Wachtell, Lipton, Rosen & Katz 

Walgreens 

Walt Disney 

Washington Mutual 

Weil, Gotshal and Manges 

Wells Fargo & Co. 

Whirlpool 

White & Case 

Wilmer Cutler Pickering Hale & Dorr 

Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati 

Winston & Strawn 

Wyndham Worldwide 

Xerox 

Yahoo!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 16, 2008)

The majority of the guy's posts are trashing some other group. Tells you something about him.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 16, 2008)

I very much appreciate his posts.

The growing problem with corporations who feel the need to promote this abomination sin are the issue. 

Thankfully, there are people who are willing to take a stand for God. More people should do the same.


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2008)

> 213: Starbucks



Ahh Starbucks.   I hate that they cater to liberal snobs, but boy do I love a grande non-fat latte.  I just can't help myself.  They taste sooo good.  It's almost worth the $4 price tag!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> The majority of the guy's posts are trashing some other group. Tells you something about him.


 
If you got a problem with the news I post, then take it up with the websites that report the news, I am only transmitting information to people, because I feel it is important.

DB BB


----------



## gtparts (Sep 17, 2008)

No surprises in that list.

 Secular is, as secular does.

 Makes me homesick for Heaven!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 17, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> If you got a problem with the news I post, then take it up with the websites that report the news, I am only transmitting information to people, because I feel it is important.
> 
> DB BB



And I for one, Thank You for it DB BB


Bill J.


----------



## Music Man (Sep 17, 2008)

I appreciate your posts for sure.  God bless and keep up the good work.


----------



## Wiggy (Sep 17, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 17, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> If you got a problem with the news I post, then take it up with the websites that report the news, I am only transmitting information to people, because I feel it is important.
> 
> DB BB



No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.

Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.

How many church congregations have you been asked to leave.

My apologies to the rest of you. Normally, I just let these things go but I'm tired of these religious zealots using religion to promote hatred.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> The majority of the guy's posts are trashing some other group. Tells you something about him.





Hooty Hoot said:


> No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.
> 
> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.
> 
> ...



I love how people who claim to be non-bigoted open-minded all-accepting are so close minded to think that everyone else should be non-bigoted open-minded all-accepting just like them.  

Yes hooty hoot...I'm saying that your close-minded and bigoted towards people you call "Religious zealots"

If you don't like the things people post, put them on your ignore list and move on.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm #221!!!  Woo Hoo!

Guys, I see the point of the post and we can choose, as Christians, not to support these companies.  But they are BY LAW not allowed to discriminate against anyone based on sexual preference.  

Do they have to extend certain benefits?  No.  But I would argue that they are simply trying to protect themselves from the lawsuits that will eventually follow if they don't. 

Does that make them cowards?  Perhaps.  But it's not like these companies are out there actively encouraging the homosexual lifestyle.  

These companies do not purport to be Christian organizations.  So to expect them to hold to our standards is a little crazy, don't you think?  Do we expect that non-believers will follow what we believe?

Don't support them.  That's fine and to be commended.  But surely you weren't shocked to know that nearly all major corporations extend these benefits.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm #221!!!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Guys, I see the point of the post and we can choose, as Christians, not to support these companies.  But they are BY LAW not allowed to discriminate against anyone based on sexual preference.
> 
> ...



I wasn't shocked....and the original poster didn't say that we shouldn't support them.  That is a personal decision that everyone has to make on there own.  Again, per the OP post, it was merely an informative post for people to gather information for themselves to make their own decision.

I for one will still go about supporting them with my purchases, my money only discriminates when it comes down to price   But it is eye-opening to see how our culture is going downhill when it comes to the gay agenda.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> But it is eye-opening to see how our culture is going downhill when it comes to the gay agenda.



That I agree with.  And my money goes to the cheapest bidder as well buddy!

Shoot, I work for one of these companies.  Guess I'm in trouble.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 17, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> I very much appreciate his posts.
> 
> The growing problem with corporations who feel the need to promote this abomination sin are the issue.
> 
> Thankfully, there are people who are willing to take a stand for God. More people should do the same.


 


Whiteboy said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the post. Could have been a list of 100 companies that believe in gun control, or 100 companies that promote a carbon emissions tax. Just simple information, that if verified, may cause a consumer to make an educated choice based on their beliefs. If you don't agree, move on.


 


Swamp Runner said:


> And I for one, Thank You for it DB BB
> 
> 
> Bill J.


 


Music Man said:


> I appreciate your posts for sure. God bless and keep up the good work.


 


Wiggy said:


> Amen!


 

Thanks for the encouragement guys!  I will continue posting these news stories for sure, and maybe a sermon here and there...

Thanks Again,
DB BB


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2008)

Heck, if you didn't start these threads it would just be me an rj sitting here all day staring at a screen that never changed!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.
> 
> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.
> 
> ...


 

If it is bigoted hatred to obey The Bible, then I will gladly take the insult as a compliment. Just because I hate the sin, doesn't mean I hate the sinner, I think you have those 2 things confused...

You want to ask me a sincere question, after basically insulting/complimenting me, that is strange, I figured you would not care for anything I said in the response, but I will answer your question...

No, I have never been asked to leave a church or church congregation for any reason.

Information is not hatred, information is information, what people may do with that information is another thing...

If people choose to boycott this companies, good... if they choose to work for them, good... but at least the information is out there for people to see, it is not hiding somewhere...

If this offends you then so be it, but you choose to click on the post, you choose to read it, I didn't type it, all I did was copy and paste the information, so people that may have never seen it would...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 17, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Heck, if you didn't start these threads it would just be me an rj sitting here all day staring at a screen that never changed!


 
I try to keep it interesting around here, some of these things I post I don't neccessarily agree with... but some I do... I think they make for good conversation and discussion...

DB BB


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Heck, if you didn't start these threads it would just be me an rj sitting here all day staring at a screen that never changed!


----------



## PWalls (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.
> 
> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.
> 
> ...



You are so far off-based about him with your opinion that it is past sad and into laughable.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> The majority of the guy's posts are trashing some other group. Tells you something about him.



Respectfully, I disagree.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.
> 
> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.
> 
> ...



I'll not comment on this one.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 17, 2008)

Again, Thanks for the encouragement guys! It really does mean a lot to me!

God Bless You All!
DB BB


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.



Now I'm getting curious as to how his hunt went

Hooty, besides responding to some of our comments, please give us an update on the hunt too


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2008)

Plus he was leaving to go hunting at 9:57 in the morning....who does that?  Maybe dove hunting?

I'm just pickin' at ya Hooty.  Don't come after me too.  Stick with DBBB...he's a big boy.  He can take it better than I can!


----------



## JohnK3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty, I must say, your comments sound an awful lot like a personal attack.  You might want to chill out a bit.  Go get yourself one of them grande' non-fat double-latte' doomiawatchies and relax.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

Just to spice up the debate, I once had a frosty beverage from #16, does that make me doubly in sin?


----------



## Big Texun (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> No. I think I'll take it up with you. You use your religion as a crutch to promote your own bigoted nature. Your religion is just an excuse to purge yourself of any guilt in the persecution of your fellow man. Mans inhumanity to man. I don't think that you have learned anything from reading your Bible and your brainwashed down to downright ignorance.
> 
> Let me ask a sincere question and then I am leaving to go hunting. I'll read your response when I get back.
> 
> ...




Hooty Hoot, I've read the original post several times and for the life of me, I can not figure out what got you so riled.

Unless...


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 18, 2008)

Must have been one heck of a hunt...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 22, 2008)

BTT to make it easy for Hooty to find...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 22, 2008)

Dang, both Budweiser and Coors have bought into the homosexual agenda.

Guess it's Miller time.






As far as Hooty Hoot's comment, two thoughts:

Unless the "back" icon on his computer doesn't work, I don't see what his concern is (not that the allegation is true anyway).

Secondly, I don't see anything in the forum rules that prevents him from "counter" posting.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 22, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> As far as Hooty Hoot's comment, two thoughts:
> 
> Unless the "back" icon on his computer doesn't work, I don't see what his concern is (not that the allegation is true anyway).
> 
> Secondly, I don't see anything in the forum rules that prevents him from "counter" posting.


 
I welcome the counter posts... Just don't single me out as being the one that is "bigoted" just because you don't agree with the article that I had nothing to do with, other than posting it on here to perhaps start a discussion or at least let people read it and form their own decisions... That is why I suggested for him to take it up with the author, the link is in the original post and always is on anything I post...

no instead of starting a discussion, Hooty decides to Attack me because I chose to post an article, that really makes a lot of sense...

Still waiting for your "reply" Hooty, that you said you would give me after you came back from hunting...

DB BB


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 22, 2008)

*Hmmm all Fortune 500 companies on the list*

Maybe their HR departments know that eventually they would all be looking at lawsuits (justified or not) if they do not openly accept homo's in public media networks.
Sounds like a good cost savings idea to me(for very large companies).
That doesn't mean that the hiring managers of those companies cannot find another reason to hire a more qualified straight person, right!
People have a tendency to hire people like themselves, so in companies where the management is straight, almost all of the employees working in those departments are straight.
In companies where Homo's are in Management, I would imaging the same holds true.
I think if a persons body grew a certain body part or did not grow a certain body past; does not determine the preferred sex of that individual. I believe it is determined by having more male or female genes in the individual person.
Heck, we even have gay professional football players. It wouldn't bother me if a gay football player patted me on the rump after a play. But if the character tried doing a reach around in the shower; he would be spitting teeth.
Just my opinion - there is freedom of speach right.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> BTT to make it easy for Hooty to find...



BTT since we can't bump things anymore in the Classifieds...gotta get my bumpin' in somwhere

I'm curious as to the hooty hunt as well.


----------



## LLove (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah they want to be pro-homo and its ok for them to point it out.. but if i pointed out that my business is pro-straight i'd get bashed on CNN for the next month..


so unfair


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 25, 2008)

BB, do you think that a Homo is a bigger sinner than you are? Are you without sin? Do you judge others on some sin scale? Who cares what the sexual preference of a person is if that person can perform the required job of an employer? I don't understand the thought of you Homophobes, God will judge in the end not you. If they are living a lifestyle you do not agree with what business is it of yours? I personally do not believe in that lifestyle myself, but it is not up to me judge them. As I have said, it is totally up to God to judge our fellow man not you! Focus on what you have control over and try to live your life to be the best Christian you can be and you will have no problems.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> BB, do you think that a Homo is a bigger sinner than you are? Are you without sin? Do you judge others on some sin scale? Who cares what the sexual preference of a person is if that person can perform the required job of an employer? I don't understand the thought of you Homophobes, God will judge in the end not you. If they are living a lifestyle you do not agree with what business is it of yours? I personally do not believe in that lifestyle myself, but it is not up to me judge them. As I have said, it is totally up to God to judge our fellow man not you! Focus on what you have control over and try to live your life to be the best Christian you can be and you will have no problems.



Apart from the sin issue (ALL sin being sin) there is a certain repugnance to specific types of moral failure.

Motivation is one factor. Stealing born of poverty or stealing born of avarice? Life essentials or Rolex watches?

But probably the visual or mental image is the most unsettling for most of us.
While car-jacking is wrong, it is less disturbing than beating a child to death. There is crime and there is heinous crime. There is property crime and bodily crime.

From a societal perspective sin is not just sin.

You can rank crimes against nature where you will.
It's really pretty disgusting to me!

Peace unto you and yours.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> BB, do you think that a Homo is a bigger sinner than you are? Are you without sin? Do you judge others on some sin scale? Who cares what the sexual preference of a person is if that person can perform the required job of an employer? I don't understand the thought of you Homophobes, God will judge in the end not you. If they are living a lifestyle you do not agree with what business is it of yours? I personally do not believe in that lifestyle myself, but it is not up to me judge them. As I have said, it is totally up to God to judge our fellow man not you! Focus on what you have control over and try to live your life to be the best Christian you can be and you will have no problems.


 
No I do not... Sin is Sin...

Do I want to work around people like that, not if I had my choice, but that is personal preference.. I went to school with a lot of gay people, you see I was an Art Major in College and a lot of my friends were gay... So I don't hate the sinner...

Just because I don't agree with what kind of Sin you or anyone else is commiting, doesn't mean I do not love mankind... Just because I hate the sin, doesn't mean I hate the sinner, I don't understand why people can't understand that... We are supposed to point out to each other our sins, in a loving manner, there is nothing hateful about my original post, it is just stating the facts...

As long as you Judge by the Word of God, than your Judgement will be Just, but when you judge of your own self righteousness then you are getting into trouble...

No problems???  I have not met a single Christian that doesn't have problems, for that matter I have not met a single person that doesn't have problems... Going through life, you are going to have problems...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Just wondering how many attack and semi-attack posts I am going to get from this thread...

DB BB


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Just wondering how many attack and semi-attack posts I am going to get from this thread...
> 
> DB BB





DB BB, you must be the most close-minded anti-everything person I've ever come across.

BTW, has anyone seen anything about hooty's hunt


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> DB BB, you must be the most close-minded anti-everything person I've ever come across.
> 
> BTW, has anyone seen anything about hooty's hunt


 

Am I really that bad???  

I am really Stubborn!!!

I PM'ed Hooty, and asked him to reply and asked how his hunt went also.. I have had no reply....

DB BB


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 25, 2008)

OK BB, maybe I miss-understood your original post. What was the reason for posting? Because a corporation is supporting, and employing people that are homosexual? As you stated Hate the Sin not the Sinner. So why even bring it up? You stated "We are supposed to point out each others sins" Man if you put as much effort into your own issues as you do what everyone else is doing or who everyone is doing you would be better off.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 25, 2008)

I think his point is not that HE cares...but that SOMEBODY does.  The purpose of posting it was to see if anybody ELSE cares.  

There are lots of things posted around here that are simply information and to see if anybody has something to say about it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> Man if you put as much effort into your own issues as you do what everyone else is doing or who everyone is doing you would be better off.





I for one enjoy reading some of the articles that DB BB posts.  Some I don't.  But again, he is just posting for people to read....and possibly discuss.  If you don't like the fact that Conservative Christians reject homosexuality and condemn it, start a new thread.  Bashing someone who is just posting an article is kinda pointless.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> OK BB, maybe I miss-understood your original post. What was the reason for posting? Because a corporation is supporting, and employing people that are homosexual? As you stated Hate the Sin not the Sinner. So why even bring it up? You stated "We are supposed to point out each others sins" Man if you put as much effort into your own issues as you do what everyone else is doing or who everyone is doing you would be better off.


 

I don't know if you have seen my other posts in this forum, but I post news from time to time and and topics that might start a good Christian discussion/debate... 

Have I pointed out your sin?  No I don't even know you, and you don't know me... If I knew you and I knew you were a homosexual, but yet said you were a Christian, then you are right I would point it out to you, that it was not right and that it was sin, and that I would be praying for you...

It is a news story, I don't tell anyone how to take the news story, it is simply a copy and paste, with a link the the where it is from...Click on the title and you will go to the website...

You tell me to mind my own business... So I guess as Christians we are supposed to go crawl up in our little place in this world and not even give a rip about what goes on in this world? Just be concerned with our own issues, huh?

DB BB


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> OK BB, maybe I miss-understood your original post. What was the reason for posting? Because a corporation is supporting, and employing people that are homosexual? As you stated Hate the Sin not the Sinner. So why even bring it up? You stated "We are supposed to point out each others sins" Man if you put as much effort into your own issues as you do what everyone else is doing or who everyone is doing you would be better off.




Aside from your irritation to BB and his posting this thread, do you have any particular interest in or opinion about the original posted list?


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

gtparts said:


> Aside from your irritation to BB and his posting this thread, do you have any particular interest in or opinion about the original posted list?


 
I guess I tend to irritate a lot of folks...

DB BB


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 25, 2008)

"So I guess as Christians we are supposed to go crawl up in our little place in this world and not even give a rip about what goes on in this world?"

Absolutely not. If you want to be a good Christian then get off the finger pointing Pulpit and post what you are observing about yourself, and what you are doing to become a better Christian and how you are repenting your sins and getting right with God and your fellow Man. It is so easy to look around and see the fault in everyone else and the hardest thing is to look into the mirror and see ones own faults. If we all took care of our own issues first, then addressed the sins of the world this would be a much better place to live.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

> "Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:"




I found the guilty party!
It appears that the Human Rights Campaign is responsible for originally printing and disseminating this slanderous and offensive material.  Lousy gay-bashers!!!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "So I guess as Christians we are supposed to go crawl up in our little place in this world and not even give a rip about what goes on in this world?"
> 
> Absolutely not. If you want to be a good Christian then get off the finger pointing Pulpit and post what you are observing about yourself, and what you are doing to become a better Christian and how you are repenting your sins and getting right with God and your fellow Man. It is so easy to look around and see the fault in everyone else and the hardest thing is to look into the mirror and see ones own faults. If we all took care of our own issues first, then addressed the sins of the world this would be a much better place to live.





Who is lecturing whom? Who is pointing fingers at whom?
Buggy, you have condemned yourself.

One might suspect that you had a vested interest here.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "So I guess as Christians we are supposed to go crawl up in our little place in this world and not even give a rip about what goes on in this world?"
> 
> Absolutely not. If you want to be a good Christian then get off the finger pointing Pulpit and post what you are observing about yourself, and what you are doing to become a better Christian and how you are repenting your sins and getting right with God and your fellow Man. It is so easy to look around and see the fault in everyone else and the hardest thing is to look into the mirror and see ones own faults. If we all took care of our own issues first, then addressed the sins of the world this would be a much better place to live.


 
So now I am in the finger pointing pulpit... nice to know... think what you want about me, it doesn't and will not change what I post inthe forum...

You don't like for people to call sin when they see sin, but yet you think what I post here is Sin I guess and you are making it a point to point fingers at me, so isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black, I mean using your logic from your first post on here, that seems like what you are doing... Read my other posts and threads...

Will you or anyone for that matter, ever take care of all our issues??  At what percentage of our own problems that we have taken care of, can we then focus on the world? So what is your balance point???

DB BB


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 25, 2008)

"Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:"

Again I say who cares??????? what is the purpose of this post except for showing hatred, or predigest towards homosexuals

 This same righteous attitude you have towards homos is the same attitude that is effecting our hunting rights. Your own moral issues with Homos is the same as anti hunters that think we are the lowest of scum, we are just blood thirsty killers, leave those poor animals alone, hunting should be banned, hunters are just a bunch of back woods hillbilly's,Etc. Who cares what company policies effect homos? If it is a moral issue you have then use your own judgment and not be around homos, do not use there services, or buy their goods. In the end God will deal with them!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:"
> 
> Again I say who cares??????? what is the purpose of this post except for showing hatred, or predigest towards homosexuals
> 
> This same righteous attitude you have towards homos is the same attitude that is effecting our hunting rights. Your own moral issues with Homos is the same as anti hunters that think we are the lowest of scum, we are just blood thirsty killers, leave those poor animals alone, hunting should be banned, hunters are just a bunch of back woods hillbilly's,Etc. Who cares what company policies effect homos? If it is a moral issue you have then use your own judgment and not be around homos, do not use there services, or buy their goods. In the end God will deal with them!


 

Some people actually care about others, this might be foreign to you or others, but some people really do care about this world that WE ALL LIVE in... I will not sit on the sidelines and let society that I live in try to dictate what is acceptable and what is not, the Bible does a Wonderful job on showing what is acceptable and what is not... That is the only guide I need for my life here on earth...

DB BB


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:"
> 
> Again I say who cares??????? what is the purpose of this post except for showing hatred, or predigest towards homosexuals
> 
> This same righteous attitude you have towards homos is the same attitude that is effecting our hunting rights. Your own moral issues with Homos is the same as anti hunters that think we are the lowest of scum, we are just blood thirsty killers, leave those poor animals alone, hunting should be banned, hunters are just a bunch of back woods hillbilly's,Etc. Who cares what company policies effect homos? If it is a moral issue you have then use your own judgment and not be around homos, do not use there services, or buy their goods. In the end God will deal with them!



I think Dbl BB is trying to bring to light the companies that may be sympathetic to homos that may otherwise not be known as homo sympathizers,  so that homo haters can make informed choices about who they patronize.   Fair enough.    PETA might make a similar list on their thread about which companies have CEOs that like to hunt beavers and elk and therefore should not be patronized.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "Below is the list, in alphabetical order, of companies scoring a perfect 100 percent on the Human Rights Campaign's 2009 Corporate Equality Index, with policies beneficial toward homosexuals:"
> 
> Again I say who cares??????? what is the purpose of this post except for showing hatred, or predigest towards homosexuals
> 
> This same righteous attitude you have towards homos is the same attitude that is effecting our hunting rights. Your own moral issues with Homos is the same as anti hunters that think we are the lowest of scum, we are just blood thirsty killers, leave those poor animals alone, hunting should be banned, hunters are just a bunch of back woods hillbilly's,Etc. Who cares what company policies effect homos? If it is a moral issue you have then use your own judgment and not be around homos, do not use there services, or buy their goods. In the end God will deal with them!



Buggy, if I make nice and accept gays and lesbians AND their behavior as OK (package deal cuz they aren't giving up their lifestyle choice), can I have my hunting privileges back?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Some people actually care about others, this might be foreign to you or others, but some people really do care about this world that WE ALL LIVE in... I will not sit on the sidelines and let society that I live in try to dictate what is acceptable and what is not, the Bible does a Wonderful job on showing what is acceptable and what is not... That is the only guide I need for my life here on earth...
> 
> DB BB



Some people do fine without "your" guide and can figure out what is acceptable on their own.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

gtparts said:


> I found the guilty party!
> It appears that the Human Rights Campaign is responsible for originally printing and disseminating this slanderous and offensive material.  Lousy gay-bashers!!!



I already told you. It's the hate filled HRC that started the whole thing.


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 25, 2008)

Hang on a Sec. First I never said your posts were a sin. I am really trying to understand something here, and figure out why there are those that are compelled to point out the "sins" of others all the while they themselves are full of sin. Is it the old Yes I am a sinner but I don't do this or that? Take care of the worlds problems? Instead of worrying about who is having sex with who, just in this country alone how many children have nothing to eat? how many elderly can't afford medications? pollution, our political system is a mess. To me it is like a drunk pointing the finger at a dope smoker because yes he drinks but pot is illegal and but hey, I don't smoke.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

gtparts said:


> Buggy, if I make nice and accept gays and lesbians AND their behavior as OK (package deal cuz they aren't giving up their lifestyle choice), can I have my hunting privileges back?



Plus, it will be one less thing that you have to look towards others with derision about.   Won't that be swell?


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Some people do fine without "your" guide and can figure out what is acceptable on their own.


 
That is another topic all together... 
DB BB


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> That is another topic all together...
> DB BB



yep. sorry, my bad.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> Hang on a Sec. First I never said your posts were a sin. I am really trying to understand something here, and figure out why there are those that are compelled to point out the "sins" of others all the while they themselves are full of sin. Is it the old Yes I am a sinner but I don't do this or that? Take care of the worlds problems? Instead of worrying about who is having sex with who, just in this country alone how many children have nothing to eat? how many elderly can't afford medications? pollution, our political system is a mess. To me it is like a drunk pointing the finger at a dope smoker because yes he drinks but pot is illegal and but hey, I don't smoke.


 

You certainly implied that...

So I guess your Pastor shouldn't stand in the Pulpit and point out in general/specific Sin, and perhaps he is stepping on someones toes, but wait, the Pastor is just as sinful as the person he is stepping on toes???

Still waiting on an answer on this..



> Will you or anyone for that matter, ever take care of all our issues?? At what percentage of our own problems that we have taken care of, can we then focus on the world? So what is your balance point???


 
DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

I would hope and pray that if someone saw a sin in my life, that they would Love me enough to let me know what I am doing would be considered a sin....  You have to do it in a loving manner, because we all get very defensive when someone just get in your face...

DB BB

That is not to say that i do not struggle with sin, I do... but I try my best everyday to not sin, so I fail, yes, but the point is not the failing, the point is to never stop trying to not sin!


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Will you or anyone for that matter, ever take care of all our issues??  At what percentage of our own problems that we have taken care of, can we then focus on the world? So what is your balance point???
> 
> DB BB




If you stop using your Bible so much and use more reason,  you will find that the "pesky" issues that people have with one another are not that big a deal after all and we can all get along just fine.   Is society, the economy, the environment, the price of tea in China really affected by where or in who someone puts their thingy?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> I would hope and pray that if someone saw a sin in my life, that they would Love me enough to let me know what I am doing would be considered a sin....  You have to do it in a loving manner, because we all get very defensive when someone just get in your face...
> 
> DB BB
> 
> That is not to say that i do not struggle with sin, I do... but I try my best everyday to not sin, so I fail, yes, but the point is not the failing, the point is to never stop trying to not sin!




Try for a second not thinking about your behaviors as sin or not sin, rather think of them as either kind or unkind; fair or unfair; beneficial or destructive


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Try for a second not thinking about your behaviors as sin or not sin, rather think of them as either kind or unkind; fair or unfair; beneficial or destructive



Okay...homosexuality=destructive.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Is society, really affected by where or in who someone puts their thingy?


 
Actually, Yes in my eyes it does affect the Society in which I live... 

If you turn a blind eye to the Society in which you live, then you are accepting the things about that Society that you really don't like, but just don't care to fight...

I will never stop using my Bible as a guide, so you might as well quit trying to convince me otherwise...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...homosexuality=destructive.


 
*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> Hang on a Sec. First I never said your posts were a sin. I am really trying to understand something here, and figure out why there are those that are compelled to point out the "sins" of others all the while they themselves are full of sin.


Boy, you start off so good, saying that DB BB isn't sinning by posting this thread....then you finish so poorly by implying he is full of sin.



			
				Swamp Buggy said:
			
		

> Instead of worrying about who is having sex with who, just in this country alone how many children have nothing to eat? how many elderly can't afford medications? pollution, our political system is a mess.



Well, I don't think that there are many people in this country that can't eat or afford medicine.  We've got so many social programs to help with this along with tons of non-profits as well (ever heard of medicare?).

But why not be bothered by both issues?  The Bible says homosexuality is wrong.  The Bible also says that we should take care of the elderly.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 25, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Well, I don't think that there are many people in this country that can't eat or afford medicine. We've got so many social programs to help with this along with tons of non-profits as well (ever heard of medicare?).
> 
> But why not be bothered by both issues? The Bible says homosexuality is wrong. The Bible also says that we should take care of the elderly.


 

*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

All right, I'm getting tired of playing with you.


 BB has no personal agenda attached to the original post. NOTHING!! He posts a great number of informational pieces to facilitate discussion. He recognizes there potential for open dialog. This particular post was NOT accompanied by any personal comment. Any assumptions or conclusions drawn are those of the respondents.  

Check it again. What you might "read between the lines" isn't there.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Try for a second not thinking about your behaviors as sin or not sin, rather think of them as either kind or unkind; fair or unfair; beneficial or destructive



Go on, BB. Sugarcoat sin so it will be less offensive to God. Besides, it will make ambush80 feel better about you. Can't we just all get along together. I... I... I thin..... I think I'm gonna.... PUKE!

Ambush, surely you don't think thingy placement doesn't matter, do you?

YYYYYYYYYYYYYuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkk!

Sorry! PUKED again.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

gtparts said:


> Go on, BB. Sugarcoat sin so it will be less offensive to God. Besides, it will make ambush80 feel better about you. Can't we just all get along together. I... I... I thin..... I think I'm gonna.... PUKE!
> 
> Ambush, surely you don't think thingy placement doesn't matter, do you?
> 
> ...




We are better off being at odds as opposed to getting along?  The things the homos do (in the privacy of their own homes, mind you)though, distasteful to me, yet at the same time somewhat amusing; in a comical sense,  neither affects me nor wallet nor my infant daughter.   

Without the hang up of doctrine I can simply, and without prejudice or the burdensome weight of self righteousness,  view them as other wierdos in the milieu.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...homosexuality=destructive.



care to elaborate? maladaptive, maybe.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Actually, Yes in my eyes it does affect the Society in which I live...
> 
> 
> _Elaborate?_
> ...


_OK.  You won't walk my way, I'll walk yours.  I'll try to see the world through your eyes.....I'm born a filthy unclean sinner.  Some of these thoughts in my head as well as some of my natural impulses are wrong.  I can see that those guys across the street are gonna burn, and those guys over there, and ALL of those guys over there.   

Are there any queers in the theatre tonight
Get'em up against the wall
There's one in the spotlight
He don't look right to me
Get him up against the wall
And that one looks Jewish
And that one's a coon
Who let all this riff-raff into the room
There's one smoking a joint
And another with spots
If I had my way
I'd have all of you shot_

no thanks


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> _OK.  You won't walk my way, I'll walk yours.  I'll try to see the world through your eyes.....I'm born a filthy unclean sinner.  Some of these thoughts in my head as well as some of my natural impulses are wrong.  I can see that those guys across the street are gonna burn, and those guys over there, and ALL of those guys over there.
> 
> Are there any queers in the theatre tonight
> Get'em up against the wall
> ...



Don't know what ambush80 is on , but I don't want any!


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 26, 2008)

"Don't know what ambush80 is on , but I don't want any!"

Ambush is on reality! he is not living with his head in the sand and can think for himself. He is not full of self righteous and thinks he is above anyone else. Your kind of self righteous Christians are what turns people off to Christ. Pointing fingers and judging others as if you were any better than they are. Do you for one second think that you are any better in Gods eye than a Homo? Homos are all Gods children just like you, he loves them just like he loves you, God does not agree with the lifestyle they live and he will deal with them when the time comes. It is not up to you!!!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 26, 2008)

> Do you for one second think that you are any better in Gods eye than a Homo? Homos are all Gods children just like you, he loves them just like he loves you, God does not agree with the lifestyle they live and he will deal with them when the time comes.



Ummm.... I think the use of the word "Homo" is considered offensive.


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 26, 2008)

"Ummm.... I think the use of the word "Homo" is considered offensive."

Ok, I am sorry if I have offended anyone by me using the term "Homo" I will refer to them as "Alternative Lifestyle Americans" or ALA for short.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Will you or anyone for that matter, ever take care of all our issues?? At what percentage of our own problems that we have taken care of, can we then focus on the world? So what is your balance point???
> 
> DB BB


 

Still awaiting a response to this question... doubt I will ever get one... Swamp Buggy??? Care to answer??

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> _OK. You won't walk my way, I'll walk yours. I'll try to see the world through your eyes.....I'm born a filthy unclean sinner. Some of these thoughts in my head as well as some of my natural impulses are wrong. I can see that those guys across the street are gonna burn, and those guys over there, and ALL of those guys over there. _
> 
> _Are there any queers in the theatre tonight_
> _Get'em up against the wall_
> ...


 

You are WAY OFF!!! You are confusing hatred of a person with hatred of their Sin... When you get that straight we will talk, until then I will be praying for you...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

Swamp Buggy said:


> "Don't know what ambush80 is on , but I don't want any!"
> 
> Ambush is on reality! he is not living with his head in the sand and can think for himself. He is not full of self righteous and thinks he is above anyone else. Your kind of self righteous Christians are what turns people off to Christ. Pointing fingers and judging others as if you were any better than they are. Do you for one second think that you are any better in Gods eye than a Homo? Homos are all Gods children just like you, he loves them just like he loves you, God does not agree with the lifestyle they live and he will deal with them when the time comes. It is not up to you!!!


 

Where in this entire thread, did I say I think I am better than a Gay person? Please find it and let me know...

The only children of God are those that are Saved. No other Gentile can claim to be the children of God.

So when did pointing out sin become YOU ARE JUDGING?

DB BB


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> If you stop using your Bible so much and use more reason,  you will find that the "pesky" issues that people have with one another are not that big a deal after all and we can all get along just fine.   Is society, the economy, the environment, the price of tea in China really affected by where or in who someone puts their thingy?



I use my bible for all things in life.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 26, 2008)

Good thread BB I have  not opened it until this morning........so like Arron and Hur.......i ll just hold your arms up and maybe we can continue to win the battle



And only Bible readers will understand this post.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Good thread BB I have not opened it until this morning........so like Arron and Hur.......i ll just hold your arms up and maybe we can continue to win the battle
> 
> 
> 
> And only Bible readers will understand this post.


 

Thank You! I really appreciate it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 26, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Good thread BB I have  not opened it until this morning........so like Arron and Hur.......i ll just hold your arms up and maybe we can continue to win the battle
> 
> 
> 
> And only Bible readers will understand this post.





Double Barrel BB said:


> Thank You! I really appreciate it.



I'll be in line when Branchminnow gets tired

Funny thing is, there is not one post in here from DB BB, GTParts or myself that spews hatred.  The only people hating are SwampBuggy and Ambush.  Funny how that is.  They claim to be so open minded, but when someone doesn't agree with their point of view, they flip out and claim hate.  Go figure.

Oh...and how is homosexuality destructive?  It rips apart the every thread of morality.  It goes against basic instinct.  It takes something that is beautiful and morphs it into something that is sick and disgusting.  When you start accepting things that are so unnatural, you end up destroying other natural things.  Soon it becomes the accepted norm and then becomes the majority.  Then, we won't have anybody pro-creating on this earth....I guess that is one way to battle overpopulation


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> I'll be in line when Branchminnow gets tired


 

Thanks RJ!

Ya'll just let me know when your arms get tired and I will be happy to help hold them up as well.

DB BB


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd also like to have someone state where hatred has been specifically posted here.  
I have said before that I have gay friends that I love with all my heart.  And when the right time comes, I share my life, my God, and when appropriate, what he says about sin... period.  If I am asked about the subject of homosexuality, I answer honestly and according to what God says in the bible.  No more, no less. (chk: Rev. 22:18,19)

This is an open board.  I wouldn't take the details of post one and just toss it at a gay friend, but you who don't like those details have made YOUR CHOICE to come here.  I myself might use these details in conversation when appropriate, but no-one is 'forcing' anything on you.  An open discussion of what scripture says, along with what goes on in the world is what this forum is all about.

You can disagree with the facts that are before you all you want, but facts are facts, and God's word is truth.  Pointing to what the bible says about sin, no matter how specific or general, is a right of every child of God.  And it is for this reason God sent His Son into the world, to destroy the works of sin, the flesh and the devil.   
I will continue to love the sinner, while 'hating' _the sin_ that stands in the way of his/her freedom in Christ.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Which part is "beautiful"?    The "love" between a man and a woman or the part about bumping the naughty bits together?   Cause truthfully,  the "love" part is the same.    As far as the physical part goes,  neither is particularly "beautiful" to me.   Erotic maybe, but beautiful?   "Love hath built his mansion in the place of excrement."    Call it "beautiful" if you want, but its all pretty sloppy.   I guess a guy sodomizing a girl is OK to some Christians.   Or a girl sodomizing a man.    Its all the same.    Some people like "this and that" some don't.    Iv'e pondered whether or not homosexuality might be be some kind of system of population control.   If it is, them why do you want to mess with it?    As far as the world turning gay and there being no one left to propagate ,  really,  consider what your saying.   You really think that if homosexuality became universally accepted that EVERYBODY would stop mating?   Would you stop mating if it became "OK" to be gay?   I imagine more "heterosexuals" would entertain impulses that they might have repressed during the "witch hunt" days but there will be enough people engaging in heterosexual activity to keep the population growing.   Are you worried that if it becomes OK to be gay that some people would "try" it that might otherwise have repressed the impulse because of societal pressure?   Again I say: "Who cares?"



First off...you gotta use a better color when you type in the quotes....this is difficult to read.

Second...I care and a lot of others care.  You say you don't bring Hate in here, but your responses and SwampBuggy's responses are full of finger pointing, name calling and condescension at best.  Then you go off about how you don't believe the physical relationship between a man and his wife is a beautiful thing.  I won't get too far into that, but if you have a Biblical marriage and a Biblical relationship with your wife, it is a beautiful thing.  When it gets outside of the parameters that God set, then it can get ugly real quick just as you have pointed out above.

Again, you asked the questions...no one brought this up.  No one has posted anything about being a homophobe except for you and Swamp.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Which part is "beautiful"? The "love" between a man and a woman or the part about bumping the naughty bits together? Cause truthfully, the "love" part is the same. As far as the physical part goes, neither is particularly "beautiful" to me. Erotic maybe, but beautiful? "Love hath built his mansion in the place of excrement." Call it "beautiful" if you want, but its all pretty sloppy. I guess a guy sodomizing a girl is OK to some Christians. Or a girl sodomizing a man. Its all the same. Some people like "this and that" some don't. Iv'e pondered whether or not homosexuality might be be some kind of system of population control. If it is, them why do you want to mess with it? As far as the world turning gay and there being no one left to propagate , really, consider what your saying. You really think that if homosexuality became universally accepted that EVERYBODY would stop mating? Would you stop mating if it became "OK" to be gay? I imagine more "heterosexuals" would entertain impulses that they might have repressed during the "witch hunt" days but there will be enough people engaging in heterosexual activity to keep the population growing. Are you worried that if it becomes OK to be gay that some people would "try" it that might otherwise have repressed the impulse because of societal pressure? Again I say: "Who cares?"


 

Please remember that this is a family type forum, to me some of your usage of words is not needed to make your point...


----------



## PWalls (Sep 26, 2008)

Thread is starting to turn guys and gals. Let's keep it clean and back on track please. This is a G-rated forum. Let's not get too graphic in describing something we all already know the details about.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Thread is starting to turn guys and gals. Let's keep it clean and back on track please. This is a G-rated forum. Let's not get too graphic in describing something we all already know the details about.



We are at an impasse.    You will continue to shake your head at how others live their lives and feel sadness because you believe that some people are corrupting the world.   I will continue to not care what people do in their bedrooms and I will continue to treat all people with respect and courtesy.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> I'd also like to have someone state where hatred has been specifically posted here.
> I have said before that I have gay friends that I love with all my heart.  And when the right time comes, I share my life, my God, and when appropriate, what he says about sin... period.  If I am asked about the subject of homosexuality, I answer honestly and according to what God says in the bible.  No more, no less. (chk: Rev. 22:18,19)
> 
> 
> ...


_This is not the "Scripture Discussion Forum"_


----------



## PWalls (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> We are at an impasse.    You will continue to shake your head at how others live their lives and feel sadness because you believe that some people are corrupting the world.   I will continue to not care what people do in their bedrooms and I will continue to treat all people with respect and courtesy.



Nothing wrong with discussing this topic. The language and graphic used were what I am asking to tone down.

And you are wring in your assumption on your last sentence. I, or any other, Christian can and are called to show courtesy and respect to another person. However, we do not have to respect the sin. That is where your understanding fails. It has been said many times in this thread already.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 26, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> _This is not the "Scripture Discussion Forum"_



In your opinion. In other's it is. In other's it is not. Neither are wrong.


----------



## cerich (Sep 26, 2008)

Microsoft and Apple are on the list(in fact all the tech infrastructure companies), so if you guys REALLY do indeed walk the walk and not just talk a big game regarding your religious based hated of homosexuality (which you share with Islam)then i fully expect to see some of you to never be online again.....

Otherwise...all you are doing is spreading hate. If it was the 1960's you would be posting a list of 100 business's that serve blacks. Then you would deny there was any racism in your doing so.

I'll grant you that you will find lots of support, but i dare say there are plenty of  Christians that despise when we see Christianity used to justify bigoted behavior.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 26, 2008)

> but i dare say there are plenty of Christians that despise when we see Christianity used to justify bigoted behavior.



Cerich...  Do you think homosexuals are completely neutral in their aspirations?  Do you think they just want to be left alone and accepted by the Christians?

Check this poster (2007)out that was advocating one of their gay extravaganzas.  Interesting how they mock Christianity, portraying the Last Supper as a Gay and Lesbian event, complete with adult toys which replace the elements.  The California taxpayers money was even used to subsidize this event.

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/Folsom.jpg


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 26, 2008)

cerich said:


> Microsoft and Apple are on the list(in fact all the tech infrastructure companies), so if you guys REALLY do indeed walk the walk and not just talk a big game regarding your religious based hated of homosexuality (which you share with Islam)then i fully expect to see some of you to never be online again.....
> 
> Otherwise...all you are doing is spreading hate. If it was the 1960's you would be posting a list of 100 business's that serve blacks. Then you would deny there was any racism in your doing so.
> 
> I'll grant you that you will find lots of support, but i dare say there are plenty of Christians that despise when we see Christianity used to justify bigoted behavior.


 
Yet another attack...  when there was no attack on our part... Has anyone called any of you any names? 

If you don't like the post then say so, but yet you resort to name calling, I have not once called any of you names... I posted information(a news story) with no added text by myself...

Call me what you will, but I know the truth and that is what matters, and I have stated the truth on here several times...

If this continues I will ask the mods to lock this thread, If you can not discuss this topic without name calling and give me scriptual basis for your position I will respond... I believe that we have givenenough evidence to support our position




Mods,

I ask that if there is another name calling or such that this thread be locked... Or I could delete it but there is much evidence on here to the nature of those that oppose the truth...

DB BB


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 27, 2008)

PWalls said:


> In your opinion. In other's it is. In other's it is not. Neither are wrong.




That's not what its named.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 27, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> That's not what its named.



I guess you're right. No way "Scripture" and "Spiritual" are in any way related.


----------



## sharon (Sep 27, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> I'll be in line when Branchminnow gets tired
> 
> Funny thing is, there is not one post in here from DB BB, GTParts or myself that spews hatred.  The only people hating are SwampBuggy and Ambush.  Funny how that is.  They claim to be so open minded, but when someone doesn't agree with their point of view, they flip out and claim hate.  Go figure.
> 
> Oh...and how is homosexuality destructive?  It rips apart the every thread of morality.  It goes against basic instinct.  It takes something that is beautiful and morphs it into something that is sick and disgusting.  When you start accepting things that are so unnatural, you end up destroying other natural things.  Soon it becomes the accepted norm and then becomes the majority.  Then, we won't have anybody pro-creating on this earth....I guess that is one way to battle overpopulation



The best description of this lifestyle that I've read!


----------



## sharon (Sep 27, 2008)

cerich said:


> Microsoft and Apple are on the list(in fact all the tech infrastructure companies), so if you guys REALLY do indeed walk the walk and not just talk a big game regarding your religious based hated of homosexuality (which you share with Islam)then i fully expect to see some of you to never be online again.....
> 
> Otherwise...all you are doing is spreading hate. If it was the 1960's you would be posting a list of 100 business's that serve blacks. Then you would deny there was any racism in your doing so.
> 
> I'll grant you that you will find lots of support, but i dare say there are plenty of  Christians that despise when we see Christianity used to justify bigoted behavior.



I wonder how many folks would bash this thread, if it were the '60's...at least then, society had not embraced this lifestyle as if it were natural, decent and moral.  As for spreading hate and racism, blacks are born black.  Having dislike for them, is truly showing hate toward something God created.  Homosexuals IMO, are not born homosexuals.  I know the bashers of this thread will jump up to defend "being born that way", but again, IMO, the only thing that holds true about "being born that way", is that we're ALL born with the ability to make a choice in our lifestyles.  "Being born that way" has been used to promote and convince people to their way of thinking.  Homosexuals have decided that their sexual preference is the one they enjoy and they live accordingly.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 29, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> We are at an impasse.    You will continue to shake your head at how others live their lives and feel sadness because you believe that some people are corrupting the world.   I will continue to not care what people do in their bedrooms and I will continue to treat all people with respect and courtesy.



Doesnot matter to me what they do in their bedrooms either, but when they come out that they are what they are....then dont expect me to condone, or respect,  their choices.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess we will never know how ole Hooty's Hunt went...

DB BB


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Sep 30, 2008)

Could we get a list of the top companies that are open on Sunday so we can avoid them, as well?

How about a list of the top companies that cater to non-Christian consumers so we can boycott them?

How about a list of the top companies who grant benefits to people who have divorced and remarried (i.e., adulterers)?

Or perhaps a list of the top companies run by people who have disrespected their parents?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2008)

> Could we get a list of the top companies that are open on Sunday so we can avoid them, as well?
> 
> How about a list of the top companies that cater to non-Christian consumers so we can boycott them?
> 
> ...




I think the homosexual minority has much more of an agenda than the groups you listed may have....  I am not interested in funding it.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 30, 2008)

I won't shop Walmart on Sunday, but I won't sell my WMT stock either. I'm a very principled individual.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Sep 30, 2008)

Banjo said:


> I think the homosexual minority has much more of an agenda than the groups you listed may have....  I am not interested in funding it.


You mean the insidious agenda to be treated equally under the law?

Seeing as non-Christians, people who work on Sunday and divorced people all have rights denied homosexuals, they have little need for an agenda, despite breaking various of the Ten Commandments.

Yet that's OK, I take it?  So long as one is not gay, one is free to break many of the Ten Commandments without censure and, more importantly, without religious zealots demanding they be denied equal treatment.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2008)

> So long as one is not gay, one is free to break many of the Ten Commandments without censure and, more importantly, without religious zealots demanding they be denied equal treatment.



Nope...we are not allowed to break the Ten Commandments, yet we fail and do...Hopefully repentance follows and we turn from that sin.

Homosexuality is a lifestyle, yet not one without hope....

You see, if homosexuality is a sin, one can be forgiven....If it is something one is born with, there is no hope.

Let me speak honestly....the homosexuals that I have known, that I have spoken genuinely with, and had in my home and at my table, are some of the most miserable individuals I have met.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Sep 30, 2008)

Banjo said:


> You see, if homosexuality is a sin, one can be forgiven....If it is something one is born with, there is no hope.


We _are_ born this way.  Condemned to Hades by God before we are even out of the womb with "no hope."  Nice.



Banjo said:


> Let me speak honestly....the homosexuals that I have known, that I have spoken genuinely with, and had in my home and at my table, are some of the most miserable individuals I have met.


That's unfortunate.  Have you considered the possibility for their misery is not due their sexual orientation but, rather, society's condemnation of them for something they neither chose nor can change?  Or perhaps their misery is due to feeling they must take a vow of celibacy to please God rather than live their lives _as God made them_?

I endured 17 years of misery and contemplated suicide many times before finally coming out.  If any of you who are so judgemental and so absolutely certain of the tiny, tiny number of passages in The Bible devoted to homosexual acts could spend just one day on the other side, listening and reading the hatred that spews from the mouths and hands of people who claim to be loving Christians, you might understand.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 30, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> No other Gentile can claim to be the children of God.



Sure they can. ANYONE can claim anything they like.  It doesn't make it true.  Just like it doesn't make it true for Christians just because they say so.



> So when did pointing out sin become YOU ARE JUDGING?
> 
> DB BB



Well, I'm not sure what the other poster might answer about this, but for me it seems like it was when Jesus said something about he who is without sin casting the first stone....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 30, 2008)

sharon said:


> I know the bashers of this thread will jump up to defend "being born that way", but again, IMO, the only thing that holds true about "being born that way", is that we're ALL born with the ability to make a choice in our lifestyles.



Sorry, but I would have to disagree with that.
I don't have a choice.  I was born with the natural desire to be attracted to men.  When I was single, I did have a female roommate for a couple of years, and it was much nicer living with another female than it is living with a man. They are neater, cleaner, and much easier to get to share the chores with.  In fact, I would probably enjoy choosing to instead live life as a lesbian... if it weren't for that whole pesky 'sex' thing.....    It isn't a choice.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> ,   They are neater, cleaner, and much easier to get to share the chores with.   .



 i can tell you have no experience living with a woman............

Thats the kind of blanket statement that you pick at all of the other folks on this board about other issue's.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> You mean the insidious agenda to be treated equally under the law?



Last time I checked....Gays/Lesbians have the same rights as Heterosexuals.  We all have the same rights.  If I want to marry someone, it has to be someone of the opposite sex...just like you.  I, as a heterosexual, couldn't marry a person of the same sex, just like you.  So see, the only difference is that you want to marry someone of the same sex.  Well, that is something that neither of us can do under the law.  Same rights.



			
				Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> I don't have a choice. I was born with the natural desire to be attracted to men. When I was single, I did have a female roommate for a couple of years, and it was much nicer living with another female than it is living with a man. They are neater, cleaner, and much easier to get to share the chores with. In fact, I would probably enjoy choosing to instead live life as a lesbian... if it weren't for that whole pesky 'sex' thing.....  It isn't a choice


It isn't a choice to be heterosexual because it is natural.  It is basic instinct.  Just like a bird knows how to fly or a dog knows how to hunt.

Now, homosexuality is a choice.  Why? Because it is unnatural. It goes against basic instinct.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Could we get a list of the top companies that are open on Sunday so we can avoid them, as well?
> 
> How about a list of the top companies that cater to non-Christian consumers so we can boycott them?
> 
> ...


 

Find it and post it. No one is stopping you...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Sure they can. ANYONE can claim anything they like. It doesn't make it true. Just like it doesn't make it true for Christians just because they say so.
> 
> Well, I'm not sure what the other poster might answer about this, but for me it seems like it was when Jesus said something about he who is without sin casting the first stone....


 

Well you are wrong on that one... As Christians we are responsible for pointing sin out when we see it, if we allow others(Saved) to continue to sin, without pointing it out to them, then we have failed them as Christian Brothers and Sisters...

Coming from someone that doesn't believe in Jesus, you sure do like to throw His name around when it suits you...

DB BB


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Last time I checked....Gays/Lesbians have the same rights as Heterosexuals.  We all have the same rights.  If I want to marry someone, it has to be someone of the opposite sex...just like you.  I, as a heterosexual, couldn't marry a person of the same sex, just like you.  So see, the only difference is that you want to marry someone of the same sex.  Well, that is something that neither of us can do under the law.  Same rights.


Spare me, please.  You think I haven't heard that argument countless times already?  It's the same argument used to justify sodomy laws until just recently and virtually the same argument used for miscegenation laws of the 20th century.

You have the right to marry the consenting adult of your choice who wishes to marry you because she would be of the opposite gender.

I do not have the right to marry the consenting adult of my choice who wishes to marry me because he is of the same gender.



rjcruiser said:


> It isn't a choice to be heterosexual because it is natural.  It is basic instinct.  Just like a bird knows how to fly


Tell that to a cassowary or a kiwi or an ostrich or a penguin or any of the other many species of flightless birds.



rjcruiser said:


> Now, homosexuality is a choice.  Why? Because it is unnatural. It goes against basic instinct.


For _you_, heterosexuality is your basic instinct.  For me, it is _not_.  I have never in my life been sexually attracted to women just as you, most likely, have never been sexually attracted to men.

Homosexuality is not a choice.  The only people who claim that it _is_ are people who don't like homosexuals.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> they have little need for an agenda, despite breaking various of the Ten Commandments.



Actually....I guess "technically" speaking homosexuals aren't really breaking any of the big ten! 

You're definitely not coveting your neighbor's wife!

Maybe you should try breaking few.  Then we wouldn't care so much!

Disclaimer...I'm just kidding folks.  No need to debate the merits of this post.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Homosexuality is not a choice.  The only people who claim that it _is_ are people who don't like homosexuals.



I don't mind homosexuals...just as long as they don't start hitting on me.  Had that happen to me a time or two and was at best uncomfortable.  And yes, I've worked with a number of them and I treat them with respect just as any other person.

But you bring up an interesting point.  Homosexuality is a Sin.  So, you as someone who doesn't believe in the Bible, can I expect you to view sin as sin?  Can I expect you to want to turn from sin?  Nope.  So we are at an impass.  I will always call your lifestyle sin because that is what it is defined in the Bible.  You will do your best to undermine the Bible and its teachings because it goes against your lifestyle.  Until either you believe the Bible or I disown the Bible, we will never agree.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Tell that to a cassowary or a kiwi or an ostrich or a penguin or any of the other many species of flightless birds.



Flightless heterosexual birds my man.

I'm just picking at you.  Hey, answer me this.  I know that there are SOME instances of "homosexual" behavior in nature.  But don't you think it's odd that pretty much all species only exhibit heterosexual behavior?  

If we evolved commonly, don't you think homosexuality would have evolved into most other species as well?  I'm asking a serious question.  I'd love to hear your perspective on that.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Homosexuality is not a choice.  The only people who claim that it _is_ are people who don't like homosexuals.



The people who think it's a choice primarily don't like homosexuality.  I like homosexuals.  In fact, I have many people who I genuinly love (mostly co-workers and some friends from high school and college) who are homosexuals.  

I think you need to understand that, as Christians (and yes you will find some exceptions), it's not that we hate YOU...

We view what you're doing as a sin, just like any other sin.  We hate the sin, just like we hate the sins that we all commit.  Homosexuality, just like adultery or alcoholism, etc is a very public sin and so it gets more attention.  That's just a fact of life.

I will agree, many of us cannot comprehend how you could possibly be attracted to men.  But that's beside the point.  I don't hate you.  Most of the folks posting don't hate you.  We hate the sin.  I know that may sound cliche to you.  But it's the truth.  

Heck, I don't even know you.  How could I hate you?  But I don't approve of the lifestyle you're living.  There's a huge difference that you need to understand.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

Deuteronomy 24:1 said:
			
		

> When a man hath taken a wife, and married her, and it come to pass that she find no favor in his eyes, because he hath found some uncleanness in her: then let him write her a bill of divorcement ad give it in her hand, and send her out of his house.


 



			
				Matthew 19 said:
			
		

> 7  They say unto him, Why did Moses then command to give a writing of divorcement, and to put her away?
> 
> 8  He saith unto them, Moses because of the hardness of your hearts suffered you to put away your wives: but from the beginning it was not so.



The Old Testament laws are the only place homosexual acts are specifically prohibited.  Yet here we see Jesus clearly stating that at least some OT law was written by Moses rather than God and is, in fact, in conflict with the wishes of God.  Consider, too, that Jesus called the people fools for following OT laws regarding food.  IMO, this throws all of OT law into question.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> IMO, this throws all of OT law into question.



Well it is great to know your opinion.  However, it doesn't align with the Bible very well.

Believe what you want...but don't try and justify what you are doing with the Bible.  Ain't gonna happen.  The Bible (both the OT and the NT) call it a sin. 

So, as I said before, either you can believe in the Bible...the whole Bible...or you can reject it and continue to live in your lifestyle of Sin.  

I have a question for you...why are you so concerned about what religious people think about your lifestyle?  Why are you concerned about what the Bible says about your lifestyle?  Why are you so concerned with the Bible saying its okay to be gay?


----------



## PWalls (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> The Old Testament laws are the only place homosexual acts are specifically prohibited.  Yet here we see Jesus clearly stating that at least some OT law was written by Moses rather than God and is, in fact, in conflict with the wishes of God.  Consider, too, that Jesus called the people fools for following OT laws regarding food.  IMO, this throws all of OT law into question.



Grasping at straws in a big way.

Trying to use and/or refute Scripture to justify your CHOICE.

Sad.


To sin is a choice. Plain and simple. Even if I fully agree with you that you were "wired" to be homosexual from birth (which I do not by the way - that is a falsehood as well), then you still have to CHOOSE to committ that sin.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Flightless heterosexual birds my man.
> 
> I'm just picking at you.  Hey, answer me this.  I know that there are SOME instances of "homosexual" behavior in nature.  But don't you think it's odd that pretty much all species only exhibit heterosexual behavior?
> 
> If we evolved commonly, don't you think homosexuality would have evolved into most other species as well?  I'm asking a serious question.  I'd love to hear your perspective on that.


Homosexual behavior has been observed throughout the non-human animal kingdom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals

http://www.news-medical.net/?id=20718

A quote from the latter link: 





			
				Petter Bøckman said:
			
		

> No species has been found in which homosexual behaviour has not been shown to exist, with the exception of species that never have sex at all, such as sea urchins and aphis.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> I have a question for you...why are you so concerned about what religious people think about your lifestyle?


I am concerned because they justify legalized discrimination against me due to their beliefs.



rjcruiser said:


> Why are you concerned about what the Bible says about your lifestyle?  Why are you so concerned with the Bible saying its okay to be gay?


I am concerned because The Bible is what religious people use to justify legalized discrimination against me.

I have no problem with people disagreeing with me but I have a BIG problem with it when it affects my daily life.  My sexual orientation has _no_ effect on your life; your support of denying me rights you enjoy has a _major _effect on mine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Homosexual behavior has been observed throughout the non-human animal kingdom.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals
> 
> ...



Wikipedia as a scientific link?    I'm sure I could post a link from wikipedia about Global warming but there are many scientists who disagree with it.  Also, your homosexuality in animals argument is weak at best.  You say it isn't a choice, but is something ingrained.  But no animals solely practice it.  See here what other scientists have said.



> In 1996, homosexual scientist Simon LeVay admitted that the evidence pointed to isolated acts, not to homosexuality:
> 
> Although homosexual behavior is very common in the animal world, it seems to be very uncommon that individual animals have a long-lasting predisposition to engage in such behavior to the exclusion of heterosexual activities. Thus, a homosexual orientation, if one can speak of such thing in animals, seems to be a rarity.[11]
> Despite the "homosexual" appearances of some animal behavior, this behavior does not stem from a "homosexual" instinct that is part of animal nature. Dr. Antonio Pardo, Professor of Bioethics at the University of Navarre, Spain, explains:
> ...


http://www.narth.com/docs/animalmyth.html




SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> I am concerned because they justify legalized discrimination against me due to their beliefs.



What rights of yours are being discriminated against?  When I look at the Bill of Rights, I don't see anything in there that I have that you don't.



SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> My sexual orientation has _no_ effect on your life; your support of denying me rights you enjoy has a _major _effect on mine.



Actually, it does.  It tears apart the basic fundamentals of our morals.  It makes normal that which is abnormal.  It makes normal something that is self-destructive.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

No species has been found in which homosexual behaviour has not been shown to exist, with the exception of species that never have sex at all, such as sea urchins and aphis.


Seriously?  You believe this?  NO species?  

Ok, I understand now who I'm dealing with.  I'll leave you alone to your thoughts.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

Please note that the second link I provided was not a WikiPedia article.

Your post is from NARTH, an anti-gay organization.  I'd consider their information as trustworthy as Nazi pamphlets about the evils of The Jew.


----------



## SouthOfTheMasonDixon (Oct 1, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Actually, it does.  It tears apart the basic fundamentals of our morals.  It makes normal that which is abnormal.  It makes normal something that is self-destructive.


Just because you do not approve of something does not mean it affects you in any tangible way.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Please note that the second link I provided was not a WikiPedia article.
> 
> Your post is from NARTH, an anti-gay organization.  I'd consider their information as trustworthy as Nazi pamphlets about the evils of The Jew.



Okay...does it matter where it comes from?  There are scientists that say your arguement is flawed.  Maybe I should have quoted their books as the source rather than a website that gathered them.

Also, I can say that your second link quotes just one person who is the academic advisor for a display that is going to be at a museum--Petter Boeckman.  Do you think he has an agenda?  Do you think he is an unbiased person?
Why does the article quote only him? Is it because he is the only person who actually believes what he says?

Please, hold yourself to the same standards that you old others to.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthOfTheMasonDixon said:


> Just because you do not approve of something does not mean it affects you in any tangible way.



Yes it does.  Because of the so-called normality of homosexuality, there is countless attacks on people who don't think it is okay.  Our society is trying to get it to become normal.  Now, we've got girls in Jr High and HighSchool that are kissing eachother on the bus to get attention.  We've got movies showing that it is okay.  We've got songs playing on the radio that are saying it is not only okay, but good.  Now, how does this affect my life?  I have to try and raise my kids in an environment that teaches an immoral lifestyle.  I've got to explain to them that it is wrong.  So yes, it affects me in a tangible way.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Well you are wrong on that one... As Christians we are responsible for pointing sin out when we see it, if we allow others(Saved) to continue to sin, without pointing it out to them, then we have failed them as Christian Brothers and Sisters...
> 
> Coming from someone that doesn't believe in Jesus, you sure do like to throw His name around when it suits you...
> 
> DB BB




Nah, I just have the ability to read and use verses from the NT when they are appropriate.  And they are here.
But I'm surprised you have a problem with that... apparently Paul wouldn't have.... 

Philippians 1:18	What then? notwithstanding, every way, whether in pretence, or in truth, Christ is preached; and I therein do rejoice, yea, and will rejoice.

Apparently, as long as the words of Jesus are being spread, it's all good....


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

SOTMD,

To you, is there a difference between an Animal and a Human Being?

DB BB


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 1, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Yes it does.  Because of the so-called normality of homosexuality, there is countless attacks on people who don't think it is okay.  Our society is trying to get it to become normal.  Now, we've got girls in Jr High and HighSchool that are kissing eachother on the bus to get attention.  We've got movies showing that it is okay.  We've got songs playing on the radio that are saying it is not only okay, but good.  Now, how does this affect my life?  I have to try and raise my kids in an environment that teaches an immoral lifestyle.  I've got to explain to them that it is wrong.  So yes, it affects me in a tangible way.



Welcome to the world.
I remember not so long ago when adults tried banning Elvis and rock and roll music, saying it was of 'the devil'.  

The world is 'immoral', always has been.  Homosexuality isn't the only thing you have to teach your kids is 'wrong'.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Homosexuality isn't the only thing you have to teach your kids is 'wrong'.



Boy, you got THAT right!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> The world is 'immoral', always has been.  Homosexuality isn't the only thing you have to teach your kids is 'wrong'.



You are exactly right.  So why should we make immoral things moral or lawful?


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually struggle with this a good bit.  Here's why.  Were I to have been a founding father, I certainly would have written some of the constitution differently.  I would have clarified certain things...

HOWEVER, I do not think that it is the job of government to legislate morality.  Do I want them giving the ok to homosexual marriage or other things that I don't agree with?  Nope...and that is why I struggle with the issue.

I don't want the government telling me what I can and cannot do and I cannot, in good conscience say that it's ok for them to do it to anybody else.

We want to be able to pray in schools or at football games....but we can't because the government says so.  We, as Christians, want to be able to do lots of the things.  But the government has put a stop to us doing it.  How can we, then, turn around and ask them to do the exact same thing to others?

I tend to fall on the more "ideal world" side of things.  The church has lost its influence in American society because it's lost sight of what it is supposed to be doing.  If we want things to change, we have the responsibility to change them.  We have the responsibility to influence society that certain things are ok and certain things are not.  

Things that are socially accepted are that way because SOMEBODY has influenced society to the point that opinions have changed.  We are losing that battle.  We used to be winning and THAT is why our values and our morals USED to be what was socially acceptable.

We are losing the battle.  Our morals are being pushed out because of it.  It doesn't make our moral wrong...they aren't.  They ARE right.  But we cannot take the lazy man's way out and ask the government to legislate via law what we should be doing by putting foot to pavement.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Nah, I just have the ability to read and use verses from the NT when they are appropriate. And they are here.
> But I'm surprised you have a problem with that... apparently Paul wouldn't have....
> 
> Philippians 1:18    What then? notwithstanding, every way, whether in pretence, or in truth, Christ is preached; and I therein do rejoice, yea, and will rejoice.
> ...


 
The way you insinuated that the "cast the first stone" was appropiate, when it isn't...

I have no problem with that verse, what I have a problem with is someone taking it out of context and using it for their own agenda...

God uses people to spread his word... We may not agree on what those types of people are and what they do... That is our problem not Gods... as long as the Truth of Christ is being preached... That is all Paul is saying in Philippians 1:18.

DB BB


----------



## Banjo (Oct 1, 2008)

> I do not think that it is the job of government to legislate morality.



Think about it, Huntin... 

The old adage, "You can't legislate morality" isn’t quite true. The basis for all law and legislation is some legislator’s understanding of right and wrong. A legislator’s own moral convictions are the basis of approval or disapproval of legislation.

Thus, all law and legislation are really enacted morality. The question we must ask ourselves is whose morality are we allowing to be legislated: God’s or fallen man’s.

Oh well... that is the Theonomist coming out in me.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> We want to be able to pray in schools or at football games....but we can't because the government says so. We, as Christians, want to be able to do lots of the things. But the government has put a stop to us doing it. How can we, then, turn around and ask them to do the exact same thing to others?


 
No one can stop my child from praying in school either out loud or in silence...

No one has ever and will ever stop me from praying in public places, even in Government buildings...

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Sure they can. ANYONE can claim anything they like. It doesn't make it true. Just like it doesn't make it true for Christians just because they say so.
> 
> Well, I'm not sure what the other poster might answer about this, but for me it seems like it was when Jesus said something about he who is without sin casting the first stone....


 
Furthermore,

he who is without sin casting the first stone... When this was used in the Bible it was used to say if you intend on stoning a person, you might as well stone yourself...

I think you missed the point of hate the sin, and not the sinner...

DB BB


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> The way you insinuated that the "cast the first stone" was appropiate, when it isn't...
> 
> I have no problem with that verse, what I have a problem with is someone taking it out of context and using it for their own agenda...



It was used in context.  People wanting to condemn someone because of their sin, when they have sins of their own that they need to tend to.  Simple enough?




> God uses people to spread his word... We may not agree on what those types of people are and what they do... That is our problem not Gods... as long as the Truth of Christ is being preached... That is all Paul is saying in Philippians 1:18.
> 
> DB BB



Maybe you should look up the definition of the word 'pretense'?


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

Banjo said:


> Think about it, Huntin...
> 
> The old adage, "You can't legislate morality" isn’t quite true. The basis for all law and legislation is some legislator’s understanding of right and wrong. A legislator’s own moral convictions are the basis of approval or disapproval of legislation.
> 
> ...



I didn't say you CAN'T legislate morality.  What I said was that I don't want Congress legislating THEIR morals onto ME.

Big difference.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> It was used in context. People wanting to condemn someone because of their sin, when they have sins of their own that they need to tend to. Simple enough?


 
To you, you may think it was used in context, but it wasn't... I guess we will have to agree to disagree there...

DB BB


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> No one can stop my child from praying in school either out loud or in silence...
> 
> No one has ever and will ever stop me from praying in public places, even in Government buildings...
> 
> DB BB



They can stop you from doing over the PA system buddy.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> I didn't say you CAN'T legislate morality. What I said was that I don't want Congress legislating THEIR morals onto ME.
> 
> Big difference.


 

Then as Christians, and Voters, we should try our best to put Bible Moral people in office...

DB BB


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 1, 2008)

Government's proper role is not to get involved in the personal lives of those governed.  We've lost sight of that.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> They can stop you from doing over the PA system buddy.


 
Yes, but they can't stop me from saying it as loud as I can without yelling... yelling would just be rude...

DB BB


----------



## PWalls (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Then as Christians, and Voters, we should try our best to put Bible Moral people in office...
> 
> DB BB



AMEN


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 1, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Government's proper role is not to get involved in the personal lives of those governed. We've lost sight of that.


 

No actually Gov't role is to do what the majority of people ask them to do, not do what they want to do....

DB BB


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Then as Christians, and Voters, we should try our best to put Bible Moral people in office...
> 
> DB BB



I agree!!!


----------



## gtparts (Oct 1, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Welcome to the world.
> I remember not so long ago when adults tried banning Elvis and rock and roll music, saying it was of 'the devil'.
> 
> The world is 'immoral', always has been.  Homosexuality isn't the only thing you have to teach your kids is 'wrong'.



DD, You're 20 yrs. younger than I am. I'm reasonably certain that it wasn't YOUR memory. 

 "Thank you... thank you very much."

Peace.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 1, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> No one can stop my child from praying in school either out loud or in silence...
> 
> No one has ever and will ever stop me from praying in public places, even in Government buildings...
> 
> DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 2, 2008)

Double Barrel BB said:


> SOTMD,
> 
> To you, is there a difference between an Animal and a Human Being?
> 
> DB BB


 

SOTMD,

Did you miss this post?

DB BB


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm back from 3 weeks on the Piedmont. Had a great time, saw a bunch of deer but didn't bring any home with me. One hundred fifty five posts! Y'all have had a good time. Forgive me if I do not read them all. Someone suggested that I was hiding but that was not the case, just a real enjoyable three weeks. As far as my post, I meant every bit of it. Don't look for a "me so sorry".


----------



## PWalls (Oct 5, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> As far as my post, I meant every bit of it. Don't look for a "me so sorry".



We aren't looking for one. We just realize that you are still just as wrong as you were then.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 5, 2008)

PWalls said:


> We aren't looking for one. We just realize that you are still just as wrong as you were then.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 5, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I'm back from 3 weeks on the Piedmont. Had a great time, saw a bunch of deer but didn't bring any home with me. One hundred fifty five posts! Y'all have had a good time. Forgive me if I do not read them all. Someone suggested that I was hiding but that was not the case, just a real enjoyable three weeks. As far as my post, I meant every bit of it. Don't look for a "me so sorry".


 
Glad tohear you had fun on the Piedmont!

DB BB


----------

